# Vendors bringing in the sapor?



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Hey guys just watch a review of the sapor rda and it seemed quite nice and cheap.

Are any of the vendors @Stroodlepuff , @Sir Vape , @RevnLucky7 planning to bring it in?


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/15)

This thread has been moved to "who has stock?"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> This thread has been moved to "who has stock?"


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (2/8/15)

@Sir Vape will mostly likely get these, maybe? 

They stock other authentic Wotofo atty's.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Hopefully. I love my mutation x v4 but the bloody thing leaks like a ***** and those silicone seals are irritating. That's why I find myself using my two velocities a lot as they have a lekker juice well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Frank Zef (3/8/15)

Even me! I NEED one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (1/10/15)

Does any one have stock of this at the moment?


----------



## Sir Vape (1/10/15)

Have black arriving Tues. Also have the new Lush RDA by Wotofo coming in. That is one to check out as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hopefully. I love my mutation x v4 but the bloody thing leaks like a ***** and those silicone seals are irritating. That's why I find myself using my two velocities a lot as they have a lekker juice well


 Im in exactly the same boat. Not digging the messiness of the mutation xs. @KieranD will be getting some more in soon (before the 10th) AFAIK.


----------



## Dirge (1/10/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Have black arriving Tues. Also have the new Lush RDA by Wotofo coming in. That is one to check out as well



Was wondering if you guys were bringing the Lush. Nice one!


----------



## Mitch (1/10/15)

@Sir Vape are you getting the Lush in white with red spatter? Cause I like what I see


----------



## KieranD (3/10/15)

Lush will be in stock as well guys


----------



## Eequinox (3/10/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey guys just watch a review of the sapor rda and it seemed quite nice and cheap.
> 
> Are any of the vendors @Stroodlepuff , @Sir Vape , @RevnLucky7 planning to bring it in?



I got mine from @KieranD


----------



## Mario (3/10/15)

Vape Cartle has in stock speak to @KieranD .Got mine from him just love this RDA


----------



## Mario (3/10/15)

Mario said:


> Vape Cartle has in stock speak to @KieranD .Got mine from him just love this RDA


ok my bad he sold out,but im sure he will be getting in more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

